# pop eye



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a blue damsel that from what im guessing is pop eye, one of his eyes is sticking away from his head. It is a shiny white where it is away from the head, but the immediate area around the actual eye is still blue. Is the eye going to keep getting bigger and "pop" out of his head? Is it painful for him?
From what i have read, it cant be spread to the other fish (another blue damsel and a six line wrasse) Does any one know the cheapest way to treat it? Will it affect the corals i have in my tank. I dont have another tank to put him in by himself. ( i have a gold fish in it) The levels in the tank are good, and the tank is 3 years old. 
Someone help, for a cheap fish i would miss him if he dies. Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, it hurts, but it will likely clear up and go away on it's own.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Keep the water clean (water changes) and it will more than likely get better on its own.


----------



## pkc (May 26, 2009)

*eyes*

if it is a newish fish it may be a result of collection,it happens a lot to angels and damsels(including clowns in that)especialy in cool wtaer when they are brought up to quick,its easy to fix quickly!


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok so its been almost 2 weeks, ive done water changes and nothing has changed. I went to the pet store and they said the same thing, that it should go away. it hasnt, but it hasnt gotten any worse either tho. They had some stuff i could buy that kills the bacterial in the water but then wouldnt that kill everything else in the tank, like the corals and the bacterial they need? i want the fish to get better but i dont want to kill everything in the process.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

If you setup a qt tank you could use antibiotics, but not in the display.


----------



## sarah7287 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help and i was in the middle of setting up a second tank for him and went to see how he was doing and he had died, i feel bad for not doing something sooner, but i was doing the best that i could.


----------

